# all season tires vs winter tires test



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

if youre the type of person that wants to save a few bucks by buying all seasons instead of having summer tires and seperate winter tires. than read this article and watch the videos before you make a decision.

Still Think All Season Radials Are Good Enough For Winter?


----------



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

I try to keep telling everyone I know how bad all seasons are during the winter time. Hopefully when I show them this they realize what I've been telling them. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

Great post OP. Some people just don't understand the importance of winter tires, and tires in general. Doesn't matter what kind of car you have FWD Civic, RWD Camaro, AWD Subaru WRX, once you have the right tires it makes a big impact on your driving.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

C’mon guys, it is clear, definitely is better to wear the proper tires for each season. You don’t have to be a genius to understand that. If you are living in a region with 4-5 months of winter, definitely better use winter tires. But if you are living somewhere where you have snow 4-5 weeks in a year, all season could be a better choice. Personally I am using Michelin all season performance tires but I have winter socks special made for snow and ice. I keep them in my trunk and I have used just once when I really couldn’t go forward without. I can put the socks in 3 minutes and speed limit is 35-40 miles on the snow or ice. I think this is a good compromise if the winter is not for long time in your area.


----------

